# Anyone ever kept axolotls?



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

hey my work are soon to start selling these badboys, i have been reading up for them as im going to have to sell them. well i am thinking about buying a few to goin a 30 gallon tank. just wandering if anyone has any experience with them at all? cheers

Joe.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

This post should be in the reptile/amph forum...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

acestro said:


> This post should be in the reptile/amph forum...


done deal


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

yes i actually owned 2 one of which has passed away and the other lives in my community tank it must be about a ft long i have had it for over a year great lil things easy 2 take care of feed mine on blood worms when it was a baby and then so really big fat worms out the garden as it got bigger and bits of lance fish and shrimp.

They can also re grow there arms and legs if they ever come off or become/severed frm an attack i had a nasty ass lionhead in with it once and managed 2 get 1 of its legs off but i seperated them and after awhile it soon grew back, they are pricing at around 22pounds here now but are hard 2 find that hard any pet stores here know wot they are.

Oh and there is also a solution that u can buy when it is older that u put in the water and it helps it 2 start its metamorphisis and shud transform so it can also come out of the water.

Mine have always been aquatic it some up for air now and then but apart frm that stays at the bottom or finds anice spot and stays there.

Paul


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

One of the things that makes axolotls special is that they breed as neotenic animals..adding any type of hormones to cause metamorphosis is silly..as these guys are capable of never doing that and reproducing while still in a juvenile looking stage with gills (neotenic)

If you want a tiger salamander buy a tiger salamander...if you want axoltol keep axolotols...which as was stated are haredr to obtain....They have not come out of mexico for years...but they are incredible animals, and tehir regenerative powers are exceptional....in college we actually sewed two removed legs onto the sides of one..and they took..and after about 7 months we had a 6 legged axolotol....which made it an insect instead of an amphibian right? LOL


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

You did what, CK? Wow...

I've seen these in Biological Supply catalogs from time to time...and weren't they used as pregnancy tests at one time, or am I thinking of some other herp? (Yes, I know rabbits were used...but something else was, too...)


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Xenopus laevis..African clawed frog single handedly preserved the lives of millions of rabbits!! Upon exposure to the pregnancy hormone they would expel thousands of eggs instantly......which brought about breeding them through hormones, which led to clawed forgs everywhere, including dumped into the wild when not wanted, which resulted in MANY states outlawing possesion of the species do to its tolerance for cold, and never ending apetite they are a potential problem in any ecosystem they are introduced into.....fortunately now ladies only have to pee on a stick...


----------

